# How much is my 70's Orange Krate worth?



## icenet333 (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi All!
So happy I found this site. I'll be selling my Orange Krate soon and could use some help. I would like to know how much it is worth given its excellent condition. I found one website that says the 1968 model is worth 16k! I'm pretty sure mine is from the 70s.  Any info would be appreciated! Sorry, I don't have the serial number yet. Thanks!


----------



## kostnerave (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi,
From what I can tell, this is a 1973 Sunset Orange Krate rear disc bike. These were only painted this shade of orange for one year, and the seat is very hard to find in nice condition. For the right collector, this bike could be very valuable. It's a volatile market, so do your research. I'm personally blown away! I haven't seen one this nice in a long, long time. Thank you for posting pictures of it and welcome to the cabe.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 31, 2022)

I can't wait to hear what the experts say about this one. Welcome


----------



## phantom (Dec 31, 2022)

I'm lost.....You have one without knowing the serial number?  Is the one in the picture yours?  What one are you selling ?


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 31, 2022)

The serial number is on the neck on the bottom of the tube. If it isn't there you got a problem.
Check and see.
It is a very nice bike from what we can see.
16k is insane though. Thats what happens when these bikes end up at Mecums or Barrett Jackson's. It will be worth whatever someone can pay for it.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 31, 2022)

Agree with posts so far - you appear to have a 73 Sunset orange Krate. I have two of these bikes, originals, they are sought after and yours looks original from what I see. One year only color paint, seat, and the last year for Krates including the disc brake.  

$16K is simply ridiculous.  Krates are currently selling between $1K-$4K in the open market.  You can get lucky and find one for less and some will pay a little more for the right, pristine, rare bike. 

Some drunk guy who's spending a million on a Hemi Cuda will likely pay double at an auction so he can brag about paying the most ever, but that is not reality. 

We look forward to seeing your serial number and hearing more about how you've come to own this bike. Happy to further assist validating and valuing it.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 31, 2022)

IMO its a $3500 bike or more but with the incorrect pedals for a 73 . No issue seat is worth 1200 to 1500 easy one yr only and impossible to find.
I sold mine in the 90's for $2500


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 31, 2022)

Very nice Survivor Krate as long as the serial number checks out. 
This defiantly looks to be a one year only bike (Sunset Orange).
Everything looks factory correct except pedals.
Still has Original cable “casings”. Correct derailleur with the jockey pulley / idler wheels with the teeth (72-73 only).

We need to see a photo of the serial number at the bottom of head tube as shown below.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 31, 2022)

One of my 73 Sunsets from original owner in the 2nd pic


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 31, 2022)

Does he know you have it?😊


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 31, 2022)

Very nice ‘73 Sunset Michael,

Are those the Original accessory items (complete Schwinn approved sportlight, Stingray checker mirror and triple note air horn) that’s shown in the 1973 photo? That is so damn cool!

Nothing better than the Original vintage photo to have with a vintage bicycle.

What month is this ‘73?

I cleaned up your old photo a bit.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 31, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Very nice ‘73 Sunset Michael,
> 
> Are those the Original accessory items (complete Schwinn approved sportlight, Stingray checker mirror and triple note air horn) that’s shown in the 1973 photo? That is so damn cool!
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris! Pic is much better now 

Its an FJ with original accessories except horn was missing. The triple note was a repro I added until I found the same bugle horn he had, NOS, below 

He got this Sunset and brother 10 speed and Krate could not keep up. Dad got him a 10 speed and Sunset got parked for decades unused


----------



## nick tures (Dec 31, 2022)

Nice bike, welcome to the cabe !


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 1, 2023)

We need a serial number from OP still right?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2023)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> We need a serial number from OP still right?



It has not been provided. I'm skeptical


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 1, 2023)

A scammer maybe?


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jan 1, 2023)

My spidey senses tingled when I first looked at this post.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2023)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It has not been provided. I'm skeptical




Quote:  _I'm pretty sure mine is from the 70s. Any info would be appreciated! Sorry, I don't have the serial number yet. Thanks!_

My McAfee needle is pointing directly towards the scammish side. No response when the OP popped in this morning. 🤨


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 1, 2023)

My Weird Schittometer as well


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Yep I was going to post earlier that was my sense as well. Hopefully it works out for the OP but I don’t have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2023)

Is that how basements look in LA? Sump pit and all.
😆


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2023)

@icenet333 any updates on this one?


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> The serial number is on the neck on the bottom of the tube. If it isn't there you got a problem.
> Check and see.
> It is a very nice bike from what we can see.
> 16k is insane though. Thats what happens when these bikes end up at Mecums or Barrett Jackson's. It will be worth whatever someone can pay for it.



The photos were taken a few months ago, and I don't have the bike with me. I'll have the serial number soon. Thanks!


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

Hoagie57 said:


> IMO its a $3500 bike or more but with the incorrect pedals for a 73 . No issue seat is worth 1200 to 1500 easy one yr only and impossible to find.
> I sold mine in the 90's for $2500



I don't remember changing the pedals, but that was a long time ago!


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

60sstuff said:


> Very nice Survivor Krate as long as the serial number checks out.
> This defiantly looks to be a one year only bike (Sunset Orange).
> Everything looks factory correct except pedals.
> Still has Original cable “casings”. Correct derailleur with the jockey pulley / idler wheels with the teeth (72-73 only).
> ...



Ahh, I get that serial number soon! Thanks!


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

indycycling said:


> One of my 73 Sunsets from original owner in the 2nd pic
> 
> View attachment 1760703
> 
> View attachment 1760704



Wow! That's my bike! Looks amazing!!


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

Balloontyre said:


> Is that how basements look in LA? Sump pit and all.
> 😆



I wish I had a basement in LA. lol! The bike is in PA.


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

Freqman1 said:


> @icenet333 any updates on this one?



I'll have the serial number soon. Thanks!


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks for all the replies! I was given this bike when I was 9 years old and it has sentimental value to me. I want fair value but also want to make sure it's in good hands.


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> Quote:  _I'm pretty sure mine is from the 70s. Any info would be appreciated! Sorry, I don't have the serial number yet. Thanks!_
> 
> My McAfee needle is pointing directly towards the scammish side. No response when the OP popped in this morning. 🤨



You know the stories of someone have something of value locked up in their basement for 50 years. This is it! lol!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Not really in my wheelhouse but I think about 1/4 of that crazy number would be more realistic and that's probably all the money.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 1, 2023)

Just curious if you're in LA and the bike is in PA how would a sale transaction take place. Are you coming to PA or having the bike shipped to LA.?? Where in PA is the bike, don't tell me the address. Near what big city is it.You could call where the bike is and have someone read the serial no. to you and post it tonight.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 1, 2023)

Just noticed you're 43 and you got the bike when you were 9, that would be about 1989, who had it for the 15 or 20 yrs. before that. If you care to share the story with us. We are curious people.


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

HEMI426 said:


> Just curious if you're in LA and the bike is in PA how would a sale transaction take place. Are you coming to PA or having the bike shipped to LA.?? Where in PA is the bike, don't tell me the address. Near what big city is it.You could call where the bike is and have someone read the serial no. to you and post it tonight.



The bike is near Philly. I'm not sure if I will have it shipped to LA.


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 1, 2023)

HEMI426 said:


> Just noticed you're 43 and you got the bike when you were 9, that would be about 1989, who had it for the 15 or 20 yrs. before that. If you care to share the story with us. We are curious people.



I usually don't like using my actual birthday on websites. I'm 58. One owner.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 1, 2023)

OK?


----------



## Sportyworty (Jan 2, 2023)

Hey whoever lives in the house snap a pic of the serial number on my old bike. Got to get these guys off my case. 15 minutes tops


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jan 2, 2023)

This might be the real deal.
I have a box of kitchen bags exactly like those in the picture.

Just say’in.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2023)

Grey Ghost said:


> This might be the real deal.
> I have a box of kitchen bags exactly like those in the picture.
> 
> Just say’in.




Since this thread is not a for sale listing, the serial number isn't a big issue here. Maybe only to the ones that are wanting to send their $16K with Zelle or PP F&F right away.  😜 🤣😂


----------



## icenet333 (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi Guys!
@indycycling @Oldbikeguy1960 

Here ya go!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 4, 2023)

June 1973.
Great bike, mid year!


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 4, 2023)

Hoagie57 said:


> IMO its a $3500 bike or more but with the incorrect pedals for a 73 . No issue seat is worth 1200 to 1500 easy one yr only and impossible to find.
> I sold mine in the 90's for $2500



Closer to 12k Tom.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 4, 2023)

Darthvader said:


> Closer to 12k Tom.



Frank 
I don't see 12k ever happening not even half that. This is not John C who's selling this from back in the day. That bike yes is super clean, and I know as well as you what it is ... Personally, I hate that color and thank God it was only 1 yr.  Hey just my option which means nothing.  I've seen as nice or nicer go for a lot less money than they should have and seen ones go for way more than there real value.
 Hope you're doing well Sir. I'm long outta the stingrays ,,, to small and to common.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2023)

500


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jan 4, 2023)

Kickstand3 said:


> 500



Maybe just maybe $500 for the original chain guard and / screen & that would be a steal @ that price!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2023)

Well I just saw no deal at $3k on a semi-restored Grey Ghost so what do I know? What I do know is we can bench race all day and it means squat. Put that puppy on DOND, Ebay, or another sale venue and let 'er rip. Then we'll know what it's worth!


----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

icenet333 said:


> Hi Guys!
> @indycycling @Oldbikeguy1960
> 
> Here ya go!
> ...



June 73 - thanks for the pics, most helpful


----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

Darthvader said:


> Closer to 12k Tom.



LMAO - not here or anywhere where people who value their money and have a clue are buying.  Take it out to one of the muscle car auctions and maybe some drunk guy buying a $1M hemi cuda will pay somewhere near that amount. 

Why would you set false expectations like this for the seller? shame on you


----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

Hoagie57 said:


> Maybe just maybe $500 for the original chain guard and / screen & that would be a steal @ that price!



Agree - Kickstand3, this low price is as ridiculous as $12 and $16K high prices offered. Several parts on this bike easily sell for that much or more


----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

Freqman1 said:


> Well I just saw no deal at $3k on a semi-restored Grey Ghost so what do I know? What I do know is we can bench race all day and it means squat. Put that puppy on DOND, Ebay, or another sale venue and let 'er rip. Then we'll know what it's worth!



Shawn, that was really strong money on a repainted Ghost. It's a nice bike for sure but he should take that offer. Seller is a bit off in his own world.....


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 4, 2023)

Yes and the market is adjusting. Didn't think I would live to see it but glad I am. Only good thing in a recession is prices on non necessary items come back to earth.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2023)

indycycling said:


> Shawn, that was really strong money on a repainted Ghost. It's a nice bike for sure but he should take that offer. Seller is a bit off in his own world.....



If you know so much why are you even asking! Just throw it out there on DOND . Or reach between your ears and price it


----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

Kickstand3 said:


> If you know so much why are you even asking! Just throw it out there on DOND . Or reach between your ears and price it



No clue who you are responding to - the guy who posted the Sunset, Shawn, or me?  And which bike are your even talking about? Sunset or Ghost? 

I don't own either of the bikes being discussed here. I own the same bikes and know the values well


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 4, 2023)

indycycling said:


> No clue who you are responding to - the guy who posted the Sunset, Shawn, or me?  And which bike are your even talking about? Sunset or Ghost?
> 
> I don't own either of the bikes being discussed here. I own the same bikes and know the values well



Sorry Sir
I thought you were the little knee scuffer lol


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 4, 2023)

indycycling said:


> No clue who you are responding to - the guy who posted the Sunset, Shawn, or me?  And which bike are your even talking about? Sunset or Ghost?
> 
> I don't own either of the bikes being discussed here. I own the same bikes and know the values well



Icenet333 is asking about a price on a bike.
I don't recall Indycycling having one for sale but my experience with him has been that he is up on the market.
None of us know everything, thats why we are all here.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

Kickstand3 said:


> Sorry Sir
> I thought you were the little knee scuffer lol



no worries, thanks


----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Icenet333 is asking about a price on a bike.
> I don't recall Indycycling having one for sale but my experience with him has been that he is up on the market.
> None of us know everything, thats why we are all here.



thanks brotha!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 4, 2023)

Figured with all the replies it got confusing. Just hoping to help.


----------



## Darthvader (Thursday at 6:11 AM)

Nice


----------



## Darthvader (Thursday at 6:15 AM)

Hoagie57 said:


> Frank
> I don't see 12k ever happening not even half that. This is not John C who's selling this from back in the day. That bike yes is super clean, and I know as well as you what it is ... Personally, I hate that color and thank God it was only 1 yr.  Hey just my option which means nothing.  I've seen as nice or nicer go for a lot less money than they should have and seen ones go for way more than there real value.
> Hope you're doing well Sir. I'm long outta the stingrays ,,, to small and to common.



Hi Tom,I was just joking around. I really don't know why people come here looking for valuations. The only way to know what the going rates are is to do research on Ebay and Facebook. The Mecuum actions and car show prices are a whole nother animal and they are not primary markets so using them as part of your valuation only makes sense if you are going to participate in such venues. If so you have to add travel cost,your time etc to the cost basis. We have been at this along time so we ,like always are on the same page.


----------



## indycycling (Thursday at 6:34 AM)

Darthvader said:


> I was being facicious sir. Perhaps you could be a little less caustic? lol.



No way anyone would know that, especially with OP mentioning $16K. Save your jokes for your friends next time


----------



## indycycling (Thursday at 6:37 AM)

Darthvader said:


> I was just joking around. I really don't know why people come here looking for valuations. The only way to know what the going rates are is to do research on Ebay and Facebook. The Mecuum actions and car show prices are a whole nother animal and they are not primary markets so using them as part of your valuation only makes sense if you are going to participate in such venues. If so you have to add travel cost,your time etc to the cost basis.



People come here looking for values because there is a wealth of knowledge to be tapped here and on other related pages with guys who enjoy the hobby and own lots of these bikes - that's why.  Agree, anyone should do some basic looking on recent sales on Ebay for starters. Some people are both lazy or new to this and reseach isn't gonna happen - they post in place like this and get a bunch of opinions, good, bad, or otherwise.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Thursday at 6:57 AM)

Not to mention the auction house cut, which us why they hyperinflate the prices and brag when they get it.
They don't give a Damme about the hobby. Just the bottom line.


----------



## Darthvader (Thursday at 7:51 AM)

Thanks


----------



## Darthvader (Thursday at 7:55 AM)

Cool


----------



## Darthvader (Thursday at 8:03 AM)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Not to mention the auction house cut, which us why they hyperinflate the prices and brag when they get it.
> They don't give a Damme about the hobby. Just the bottom line.



You got that straight. They just drive up prices which has removed a lot of people from participating in the hobby. Thats the saddest thing about all this.


----------



## icenet333 (Thursday at 11:58 AM)

Hi Guys!
I just found this Krate on ebay. How does it compare to mine? Thanks!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/394405063006?campid=5335809022


----------



## Hoagie57 (Thursday at 12:08 PM)

Darthvader said:


> Hi Tom,I was just joking around. I really don't know why people come here looking for valuations. The only way to know what the going rates are is to do research on Ebay and Facebook. The Mecuum actions and car show prices are a whole nother animal and they are not primary markets so using them as part of your valuation only makes sense if you are going to participate in such venues. If so you have to add travel cost,your time etc to the cost basis. We have been at this along time so we ,like always are on the same page.



Yes Frank at least I know you & I have. Plus, many, many deals back & forth through the 20+ years. 👍


----------



## jammer (Thursday at 12:27 PM)

Notice the apple krate on ebay has zero bids, keep your eye on it, see what it does, I think too high a starting price in my opinion, probably will remain unsold.


----------



## indycycling (Thursday at 1:06 PM)

icenet333 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I just found this Krate on ebay. How does it compare to mine? Thanks!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/394405063006?campid=5335809022



It's a nice bike, similar to yours, same year. That seller generally has nicer bikes. His starting price is very aggressive, I suspect it won't get any bids. 

You are better served looking at completed sales, not active listings which are pretty meaningless - you can place any number on a bike, it may not ever sell.

Below is a recent bike that sold for $3K, same as yours 73 and Sunset Orange, hope this helps

https://www.ebay.com/itm/225270161287?campid=5335809022


----------



## Darthvader (Thursday at 1:28 PM)

icenet333 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I just found this Krate on ebay. How does it compare to mine? Thanks!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/394405063006?campid=5335809022



There you go. Very good comparison. A bit more desirable than a sunset orange bike but very close. Let us know what it sell for.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Thursday at 4:25 PM)

And that one has been for sale for months and months.
Never lowered the price. Never had a bid.


----------



## indycycling (Thursday at 4:44 PM)

Grey Ghost said:


> And that one has been for sale for months and months.
> Never lowered the price. Never had a bid.



Yes, agree, this seller has listed a number of nicer Krate bikes this past year, always very high and they just don't sell. You see them expire and relist repeatedly. 

I follow him and I've seen a couple come up sold, much to my surprise, then low and behold they are relisted again.  It would appear that someone is making the initial bid on his bikes and nobody is taking the bait to make the next incremental bid and be committed to buying.  Or maybe the original bidders have had buyers remorse and back out before paying. 

Either way, his bikes are not selling at these high prices, even on Ebay, the place for the highest prices other than the crazy auctions already mentioned.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Saturday at 9:31 AM)

HEMI426 said:


> I can't wait to hear what the experts say about this one. Welcome



€$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Krateboy (Saturday at 11:11 AM)

It appears to be a nice Sunset. As long as the seat is correct and correct waffle pedals the bike could go easily over $4,000.  In my opinion the hardest Krate to find beside 71 Cotton.  The seat if original in excellent shape could go up to $1500


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Saturday at 11:19 AM)

Krateboy said:


> It appears to be a nice Sunset. As long as the seat is correct and correct waffle pedals the bike could go easily over $4,000.  In my opinion the hardest Krate to find beside 71 Cotton.  The seat if original in excellent shape could go up to $1500



You think you can get what ever the market prices bear out and what ever someone with more money than sense, good luck pulling 4 grand out of this bike..


----------



## 60sstuff (Saturday at 12:06 PM)

Krateboy said:


> It appears to be a nice Sunset. As long as the seat is correct and correct waffle pedals the bike could go easily over $4,000.  In my opinion the hardest Krate to find beside 71 Cotton.  The seat if original in excellent shape could go up to $1500



This OP ‘73 Sunset looks to be in very nice condition from the poor photos provided.
Upon closer inspection in person it could be a possible high end $$$$ one year only Krate.
I’d get rid of those unsightly wires and lights and do a gentle clean.
I’m curious if the tires are Original to the bike, as that would be a big plus. 
The correct 72-73 pedals are easy to obtain, which this bike needs.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Saturday at 12:50 PM)

The economy isn’t getting any better.....


----------



## Krateboy (Saturday at 12:53 PM)

razinhellcustomz said:


> You think you can get what ever the market prices bear out and what ever someone with more money than sense, good luck pulling 4 grand out of this bike..



Undoubtedly you haven’t bought an original Sunset Orange Krate lately….. I have


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Saturday at 1:21 PM)

Krateboy said:


> Undoubtedly you haven’t bought an original Sunset Orange Krate lately….. I have
> 
> View attachment 1764555



I don't spend FOOLISH amounts of money on such a common bike as I have built up a couple of 68's and know the real value of a "dollar at worth a dime" unless you have little to no common sense would tell you to spend more wisely for such trivial things as 4000 for any over priced bike such as this... Spend it if you got it.. Not me!!.


----------



## Krateboy (Saturday at 1:36 PM)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I don't spend FOOLISH amounts of money on such a common bike as I have built up a couple of 68's and know the real value of a "dollar at worth a dime" unless you have little to no common sense would tell you to spend more wisely for such trivial things as 4000 for any over priced bike such as this... Spend it if you got it.. Not me!!.


----------



## Krateboy (Saturday at 1:41 PM)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I don't spend FOOLISH amounts of money on such a common bike as I have built up a couple of 68's and know the real value of a "dollar at worth a dime" unless you have little to no common sense would tell you to spend more wisely for such trivial things as 4000 for any over priced bike such as this... Spend it if you got it.. Not me!!.



Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Real1 (Saturday at 1:43 PM)

indycycling said:


> Agree with posts so far - you appear to have a 73 Sunset orange Krate. I have two of these bikes, originals, they are sought after and yours looks original from what I see. One year only color paint, seat, and the last year for Krates including the disc brake.
> 
> $16K is simply ridiculous.  Krates are currently selling between $1K-$4K in the open market.  You can get lucky and find one for less and some will pay a little more for the right, pristine, rare bike.
> 
> ...



It's actually deeper than that. It's the inequity of the American way. How one person can spend $325,000 on a used pair of Michael Jorden sneakers while many children go hungry at night. Not an advocate for Socialism, but I think there has to be some sort of conscience involved for spending huge sums on yourself, while others are suffering.

Right now, we just say they're drunk/stupid millionaires or the like....but that doesn't really address anything. You have the 'right' to acquire as much wealth as you possibly can, but there's no moral or ethical obligation to put anything back. If you want to live in a mansion on top of a hill and flush sh** down on your neighbors you can.

I'm no expert on these bikes, but this looks like an incredibly beautiful original example that will, unfortunately, probably wind up in the hands of a deep-pocket collector who has five others like it. If it were me and I owned the bike, I'd be looking for a more local collector of marginal means who would REALLY love & appreciate this bike. Maybe he's been looking most of his life for one etc. Or you can just try to 'get as much as you can'....your choice.

Kevin


----------



## Krateboy (Saturday at 1:51 PM)

Real1 said:


> It's actually deeper than that. It's the inequity of the American way. How one person can spend $325,000 on a used pair of Michael Jorden sneakers while many children go hungry at night. Not an advocate for Socialism, but I think there has to be some sort of conscience involved for spending huge sums on yourself, while others are suffering.
> 
> Right now, we just say they're drunk/stupid millionaires or the like....but that doesn't really address anything. You have the 'right' to acquire as much wealth as you possibly can, but there's no moral or ethical obligation to put anything back. If you want to live in a mansion on top of a hill and flush sh** down on your neighbors you can.
> 
> ...



Thanks again


----------



## Freqman1 (Saturday at 2:07 PM)

Real1 said:


> It's actually deeper than that. It's the inequity of the American way. How one person can spend $325,000 on a used pair of Michael Jorden sneakers while many children go hungry at night. Not an advocate for Socialism, but I think there has to be some sort of conscience involved for spending huge sums on yourself, while others are suffering.
> 
> Right now, we just say they're drunk/stupid millionaires or the like....but that doesn't really address anything. You have the 'right' to acquire as much wealth as you possibly can, but there's no moral or ethical obligation to put anything back. If you want to live in a mansion on top of a hill and flush sh** down on your neighbors you can.
> 
> ...



I think if you have $4k, $40k, or $4M to spend on something more power to ya. There will always be haves and have nots but ya don't need to be hate'n. I'm watching the Mecum Kissimmee auction right now--you would be miserable watching...


----------



## GTs58 (Saturday at 2:11 PM)

Freqman1 said:


> I think if you have $4k, $40k, or $4M to spend on something more power to ya. There will always be haves and have nots but ya don't need to be hate'n. I'm watching the Mecum Kissimmee auction right now--you would be miserable watching...




Why would you assume he would be miserable?


----------



## Freqman1 (Saturday at 2:15 PM)

GTs58 said:


> Why would you assume he would be miserable?



Because people are spending millions on cars while people go hungry


----------



## Real1 (Saturday at 2:23 PM)

Darthvader said:


> You got that straight. They just drive up prices which has removed a lot of people from participating in the hobby. Thats the saddest thing about all this.



This is rampant in all hobbies that make it to eBay, Facebook, and the like. Boomers want what they had when they were young and damn the torpedoes in getting it. Over the last 30yrs, I've innocently wandered into many hobbies that were incredibly interesting, only to see them removed from a good, reasonable market to deep-pocket collecting. Stuff that was for free or nearly so in the beginning. You can call it good 'foresight' if you want, for capitalizing on the higher prices if you originally got it on the cheap, but I call it gouging.

These days when I buy, I do so strictly on the item's provenance. If it doesn't have an interesting backstory, then it has nothing for me regardless of the price....it's just 'stuff'. Without giving anything away, I bought for next to nothing a dealer's stock of a particular item.....45 yrs' worth. I probably have as many of these original items as anyone in the PNW. Does it make me feel good, or 'full'(?)....no. I restore these things and often give them away to people who will appreciate them. But I'm now over my head unless I do nothing else but restore them until I die. Looking at all that stuff sitting in a shed....fun factor is near zero.

Kevin


----------



## wes holliday (Saturday at 2:31 PM)

I dont know much about Orange Krates,however I just completed a bicycle search on ebay and found these two.  Not sure they are comparable with what you are looking for ?

On ebay there is a new in the box,Orange County Customs 20" for $525.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/234097154741?campid=5335809022Also a Coppertone 20" Schwinn Stingray ,new in box, 125 Anniversary edition for $399.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/175415125977?campid=5335809022 
​


----------



## Real1 (Saturday at 2:34 PM)

Freqman1 said:


> I think if you have $4k, $40k, or $4M to spend on something more power to ya. There will always be haves and have nots but ya don't need to be hate'n. I'm watching the Mecum Kissimmee auction right now--you would be miserable watching...



There's a marked difference though between a struggling collector that's been looking for an item for yrs, versus someone who can write a check and add an item to the five or more that he already has. Does he have a right to(?), sure. Is it moral or ethical to remove that item from the marketplace and help inflate an already unaffordable/artificial price scheme(?)...you decide.

There doesn't have to be an intense chasm between the 'haves' and 'have-nots'....that's only in your mind. It doesn't do a thing for social accountability and the _human_ situation.

Kevin


----------



## Freqman1 (Saturday at 2:47 PM)

Real1 said:


> There's a marked difference though between a struggling collector that's been looking for an item for yrs, versus someone who can write a check and add an item to the five or more that he already has. Does he have a right to(?), sure. Is it moral or ethical to remove that item from the marketplace and help inflate an already unaffordable price scheme(?)...you decide.
> 
> There doesn't have to be an intense chasm between the 'haves' and have-nots'....that's only in your mind. It doesn't do a thing for social accountability and the _human_ situation.
> 
> Kevin



I’m a bike collector and spend what I can afford. Some things will always be beyond my means but this is a hobby and I never “struggle” or it wouldn’t be fun. I also don’t drag the social debate into my hobbies. This site is about classic and antique bicycles. How about we focus on that?


----------



## 60sstuff (Saturday at 2:56 PM)

wes holliday said:


> I dont know much about Orange Krates,however I just completed a bicycle search on ebay and found these two.  Not sure they are comparable with what you are looking for ?
> 
> On ebay there is a new in the box,Orange County Customs 20" for $525.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/234097154741?campid=5335809022Also a Coppertone 20" Schwinn Stingray ,new in box, 125 Anniversary edition for $399.
> ...



Those are a dime-a-dozen reproduction fake bikes.

This thread is talking about the real-deal vintage Stingrays from decades past.


----------



## Real1 (Saturday at 2:59 PM)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m a bike collector and spend what I can afford. Some things will always be beyond my means but this is a hobby and I never “struggle” or it wouldn’t be fun. I also don’t drag the social debate into my hobbies. This site is about classic and antique bicycles. How about we focus on that?



Right, and you brought up the inequity of the "haves and have-nots". And now you can wave a magic wand and make any moral or ethical decisions go away because it's a "hobby" after all.......

You have a right to your opinions and I have a right to mine. I don't see anything 'wrong' with interjecting the notion of _some_ social accountability into already hugely inflated market prices......apparently you do.

Kevin


----------



## Freqman1 (Saturday at 3:39 PM)

Uhh yeah ok…what you riding tomorrow? I’m still trying to decide


----------



## indycycling (Saturday at 7:09 PM)

Time for this thread to go bye bye, maybe the guy will list his bike if he really owns it, maybe not. Unwatch time for me


----------



## indycycling (Saturday at 7:41 PM)

Freqman1 said:


> I’m a bike collector and spend what I can afford. Some things will always be beyond my means but this is a hobby and I never “struggle” or it wouldn’t be fun. I also don’t drag the social debate into my hobbies. This site is about classic and antique bicycles. How about we focus on that?



Agree Shawn, this thread needs to end...way off point from the origin and a bike that may not even exist LOL


----------



## Darthvader (Sunday at 6:53 AM)

This is a discussion forum mainly about bikes. I think any discussion about bikes and the world that surrounds them is fare game. Lets not suggest censoring those who like to talk about bikes and they impact they have on us good or bad. High prices have certainly altered the hobby for me. Not to mention PayPal reporting rules which was put on hold for 2022.


----------

